# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Kur ir filtri? :)

## tornislv

Manuprāt nav īsti normāla sistēma, ka man Elfas Zviedrijas saitā jāmeklē produkta kods, izmantojot filtrus (piemēram - kondensatori - elektrolītiskie - radiālie un tad atķesējam 100uF un filtros kapacitāti - spriegumu - pitch) un tad jāpasūta LV lapā. Jo uz Win 10 , ne FF ne Chrome man filtrus nerāda. Varbūt es kaut ko nemāku?

----------


## Athlons

nav filtru... nav paspējuši pārtulkot... vai arī nemaz netaisās... grūti spriest...

----------


## Zigis

Īsā atbilde - jāiet uz Farnellu.

Vieglāk atrast, lētāk, ātrāka piegāde. Tāda nu ir realitāte.

----------


## Athlons

oj... tas arī, nesen pārtaisot lapas dizainu, izdarījis mums lāča pakalpojumu... it kā doma nav slikta - nolikt filtrus sānos, jo lielākā daļa tik un tā izmanto 16/9 monitorus, bet izpildījums ir izrādījies daudz neērtāks, kā bija pirms tam...

----------


## JDat

+100500 Athlonam. Farnell arī visu sajāja.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jap, tik pat + arī no manis. Sākumā padomāju, ka kaut ko esmu nejauši ieklikšķinājis, ka meklētājs pārvietojies, bet bāc, izrādās pastāvīgas - neērtākas pārmaiņas.

----------

